# Poorboys super slick and suds



## RenaultRS (Dec 17, 2005)

Is it possible to buy this in a larger quantity???

I love this stuff but it works out expensive just buying the normal sized bottle.

Cheers
Gaz.


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

doesnt johnny even sell this? i know ron @ motorgeek does gallon and alex @ serious performance


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/poorboys-super-slick-suds-concentrated-wash-sizes-p-66.html

£33 for a gallon


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

andyollie said:


> doesnt johnny even sell this? i know ron @ motorgeek does gallon and alex @ serious performance


We have been winding down our Poorboys products to make way for some new Manufacturers in 2007..!

Johnny


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> We have been winding down our Poorboys products to make way for some new Manufacturers in 2007..!
> 
> Johnny


good man johnny, look forward to buying durex from u in 2007


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

andyollie said:


> good man johnny, look forward to buying durex from u in 2007


If I was with Kate Winslett I would use a lot of durex too.....


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Can there be any new products?:lol:



Johnnyopolis said:


> If I was with Kate Winslett I would use a lot of durex too.....


Just a shame Kate Winslett is stuck with Graham Norton :lol:


----------

